# Holiday Weekend PINS Report



## Oz (May 24, 2004)

Hey guys.. have quite an extensive report if you want to check it out..










http://extremecoast.com/ectest/reports.htm


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

Kick *** report.
Keep up the good fight dude.
SEE YA!!!


----------



## Surfrat (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Sweet!*

Awesome report, and great pix, gorgeous 'Tippers,... Great Job!

Jesus, trucks flying down the beach with no headlights, thank God nobody got hurt, my girlfriend and I were camped out in a small hut tent on the beach a few summers ago in RI, and almost got taken out by a Jeep in the dark doing about 40, I awoke to the sound of 2 of my coolers getting demolished, I'm sure the impact must have dented there grill or hood, they never stopped. There's Fred Eaglesmith song; "Time to get a Gun!"

That's a very sweet EC site too!


----------



## cregen (Jun 2, 2004)

Very Nice Report Guys, Good Job Very Enjoyable Felt Like I Was There


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

That was one of the best fishing reports I've ever read! The pics were awesome. I learned from just reading. Thanks for sharing.


Bigwater


----------



## Oz (May 24, 2004)

*Thanks..*

Thanks guys.. could've and should've caught more fish, but had some certain issues limiting us.

Glad you guys liked the site.. over 2 years in the making and will very exciting soon as it is officially launched.


----------



## Surfrat (May 21, 2004)

*Re: SWEET!*



Oz said:


> Thanks guys.. could've and should've caught more fish, but had some certain issues limiting us.
> 
> Glad you guys liked the site.. over 2 years in the making and will very exciting soon as it is officially launched.


HA,.... I had 'kinda figured you MUST of had something to do with it!

"Freakin' Coolio,... and very NICE job!"

BTW: By trade I'm an Art Director/Graphic Designer.

Will it be a public user/member site?

Hey, is Bum still 'gonna resurrect his site this Summer?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Cool Report OZ*

Hope you get to feeling better soon! See you down the beach.


----------



## bigben (May 22, 2004)

Bad arse, man!! And awesome job on the new site!

Ben


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Hope your feeling better, excellent report, It won't be long and you'll be writing for TF&G.


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

*PINS report*

As always, it was a great time down the beach. There is some serious drug and illegal alien activities going on down there though.

Clearly, the boat was a Mexican shark boat offloading drugs to a beach vehicle. The beach vehicles without lights probably have a driver with night vision goggles.

Regarding the sharks, I can attest to the fact that Oz's run clearly was a hammer--nothing else runs that fast at this time of the year.

Hope you feel better bud!

Old salt


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

*21 illegals detained*

They detained 21 illegal aliens around MM 20 that Wednesday night.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*Cool Report*

Great report, I enjoyed reading it. Nothing like catching fish with a little danger thrown in there too. Seems like the INS would set someone atop a dune every 5 miles or so at night with some Night Vision Equipment and catch those guys before some unlucky fisherman gets run over or worse. You could just be in the wrong place at the wrong time. If my family is with me, I carry protection just in case, although Ive never seen any of that goin on down there. I dont go down that far south much in my 2wd though.


----------



## willbo (May 21, 2004)

*Kick A', dude*

Well, what more can be said? Another truly awesome report, Oz.

The site looks very sharp. I am sure it will never be short of material the way yourself and Scott (and others) have been at it. I just hope the forums section doesn't take away from what promises to be one helluva website. Best of luck!

BTW, what was ailing ya? Surely you didn't try sticking it out after being nailed by a ray.

willbo


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Great report and a sweet looking web site


----------



## Oz (May 24, 2004)

*no..*

no stingray.. different kind of infection.


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

Oz said:


> no stingray.. different kind of infection.


you didn't hook up w/ one of the female illegals did ya??? week or so of antibiotics and it will clear up:rotfl: 

sorry couldn't help myself

justin


----------



## BaitBoy (May 24, 2004)

*???*

Nice report, but where is the reference to vehicles with no lights, etc? I've reread the article 4 times and still am not seeing such stuff.


----------



## Oz (May 24, 2004)

*Oz*

Felt I had to be safe and take it out of the report.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Ya''ll be careful! Those type of people will hurt you. That would be the reason for the needing gun Oz.

I camped out alone on PINS one night last year. I don't think I will do that again.


----------



## LynnB (Jul 11, 2004)

Way to go buddy. Hope you are feeling better. 

Take care,

LynnB


----------



## T Mack (Jul 11, 2004)

*Leader*

Oz,
Or any others. Is that red electrical tape on your leader? If so, do you just wrap it? I assume it negates some of the "electrical field" from the steel cable?
Any info helps. Thanks


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Where can get a Gulf Coast Shark Fishing sticker for my truck?? Do they exist?
[email protected]


----------



## Surf Pirate (Jun 25, 2004)

*Sweet sight*

Nice report Oz. Props on the site....


----------



## frenzy (May 25, 2004)

*It's tape*



T Mack said:


> Oz,
> Or any others. Is that red electrical tape on your leader? If so, do you just wrap it? I assume it negates some of the "electrical field" from the steel cable?
> Any info helps. Thanks


We use it to cut down on the electrical field and to keep the hook from rusting as bad.


----------

